# California anyone?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/4/2012/3464/coyotes-force-closure-of-trails-in-golden-gate-park-to-dogs


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA Send some of those dirty hippie Occupy freaks there.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's against the law to litter....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This must be that peaceful coexistence I keep hearing about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHAHA ain't that the truth !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Peaceful until you try and take away their social programs...................


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Mike !


----------

